# veterans park in Mentor



## mike2190 (Mar 10, 2012)

anyone no if there are any large game fish other then bass in veterans park? ive fished it a lil but never got anything other the gluegill and bass.... i no it also has trout and catfish


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

There are some big channel cats in the lake. Allot of nice bass. The trout will be stocked by the state on April 18th. Whatever the park will stock would probally be a few days earlier. The trout the Metro Parks stock are bigger and better than the state's fish. Just that the state releases more of them. Trout are caught for about week before they start to become far and few. The crowds are pretty big for the first 4 or 5 days and as they get harder to find the crowd also drops. A nice lake to kill time with a nice surprise now and then !


----------



## mike2190 (Mar 10, 2012)

thanks much appreciated


----------



## mike2190 (Mar 10, 2012)

any idea the average weight on the bass? im tryin to make that one of my main focuses this year


----------



## qwertyegg (Mar 6, 2010)

a couple of OZs from my sample. I only caught a few fingerlings.


----------



## mike2190 (Mar 10, 2012)

how bout the bass out of curiousity?


----------



## qwertyegg (Mar 6, 2010)

mike2190 said:


> how bout the bass out of curiousity?


yep I was talking about bass. LOL

But it's just for me. The water seems too shallow for me for big bass I prefer LE for bass fishing.

But I did really good for bluegill a few years ago with my wife when both of us started fishing. It's a nice little lake.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I myself have caught a few in the four pound class. I have heard of a few bigger. Your not going to catch the bigger bass off the fishing piers to often. You have to get out wading the shoreline away from the pressure points of easy access.


----------



## abaranau (Mar 12, 2012)

I caught one 2 years ago that was 8.6 lbs.... Most of the big Large Mouth in there will not bite due to the fishing camps killing off the bluegill(free meal) but, that does not mean you cannot catch them. The big ones are there...There is a guy always up there in the summer who does not speak English and he will land about 4-8 decent size bass per day! Hope this helps, and one last note. the channels are easy to catch...Cloudy day... hot dog, with garlic and food coloring (Red)... then use a spawn sac to keep your hotdog from the bullgill...I normally then use a slip bobber to increase casting distance. I


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

From what I understand, they stocked 2-3lb "breeders" last spring, I got a 3lber last year, but as someone said, tons of pressure in the front and from the docks, need to do a little wading for better results, but I'd say there's a decent population in there...NOW, if they would just make it catch and release (here we go...lol). I've heard stories of some pigs in there too...


----------



## mike2190 (Mar 10, 2012)

thanks everyone i appreciate it alot


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

abaranau said:


> I caught one 2 years ago that was 8.6 lbs.... Most of the big Large Mouth in there will not bite due to the fishing camps killing off the bluegill(free meal) but, that does not mean you cannot catch them. The big ones are there...There is a guy always up there in the summer who does not speak English and he will land about 4-8 decent size bass per day! Hope this helps, and one last note. the channels are easy to catch...Cloudy day... hot dog, with garlic and food coloring (Red)... then use a spawn sac to keep your hotdog from the bullgill...I normally then use a slip bobber to increase casting distance. I


I know the guy who doesnt speak english..rides a bike and when describing a fish bite he starts mumbling num num num LOL!!!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

therockgj said:


> ...NOW, if they would just make it catch and release (here we go...lol). I've heard stories of some pigs in there too...


Couldnt agree more. It's not THAT big and it's smack in the middle of suburbia. It would be nice to have C&R only for small, stocked, un-naturally sustained lakes.


----------



## mike2190 (Mar 10, 2012)

what are most of the guys using if they wade on the right side about at waist deep? lure wise


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I would say we all use what we feel best at presenting. I perfer texas rigged worms using a bullet sinker to help slide through all the weeds. I have caught a few nice ones while trout fishing using minnow spoons. I like plastics!


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

fakebait said:


> I would say we all use what we feel best at presenting. I perfer texas rigged worms using a bullet sinker to help slide through all the weeds. I have caught a few nice ones while trout fishing using minnow spoons. I like plastics!


I'm with ya on the Plastics, no cheater baits for me! (any bait with 2+ treble hooks I have always called cheater baits)


----------



## gkicker13 (Mar 8, 2005)

A lot of the guys in there use sluggos and senkos. The yum dinger is one of my favorites and I have seen some guys fly fish for early season bucket mouths!


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

MuskieJim said:


> Couldnt agree more. It's not THAT big and it's smack in the middle of suburbia. It would be nice to have C&R only for small, stocked, un-naturally sustained lakes.


Was there at lunchtime yesterday, saw a kid catch about a 8 incher, in the bucket it went! SERIOUSLY????


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

therockgj said:


> Was there at lunchtime yesterday, saw a kid catch about a 8 incher, in the bucket it went! SERIOUSLY????


I heard about people filling buckets full after it was stocked last spring absolutely raping the place. Only caught a handful of bass over 12" after that. The year before i had no problems catching a few bass in the 1-3 lb range almost every outing.


----------



## mike2190 (Mar 10, 2012)

yea i think C&R would be great there


----------



## therockgj (Feb 21, 2011)

toobnoob said:


> I heard about people filling buckets full after it was stocked last spring absolutely raping the place. Only caught a handful of bass over 12" after that. The year before i had no problems catching a few bass in the 1-3 lb range almost every outing.


I heard the same, certain type of people which I won't name, but mainly these people from what I heard...


----------



## rropos88 (Jul 5, 2012)

Sorry for dragging this old post back up but I did go fish there today at about noon and was there for about and hour and a half and picked up two bass and a cat. The bass were 13in and 16in the cat was 21in. All three were caught on 5" dark blue yum worms. Tried to post the image link up but cant due to being new.


----------

